# How can i do this



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

*How can i do this/ sync this up?*

* OK here is the deal/idea.. Every Christmas somebody has an animated light show near by or you have seen it. I was thinking of doing "A[show"
Like that but not with 2 million lights! The idea is to broadcast the sounds/songs, have a projection in the window I have a projector. Also i have a animated light system. Which i have used for a few years./B] And i have a FM transmitter. This is pretty elaborate for me. I must say a good challenge.
This should rock if i can get everything to sync up. I am trying my best describe this so please be patient. How can i sync up the light show with the projector? Lets say say as an example the show starts off dark then the projection turns on shows a clip of something about a minute long then it goes blank then a song goes on /light show to animated lighting. i figure maybe this could last 5 min to 15 min show. That is the basic i am also thinking of adding something else. But i have to figure out how to do this first.
I also have animated lighting director program which i need to work out. Thanks in advance
*


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

having a light show of my own i'd say that's gonna be next to impossible. I'm sure there is a way to do it but i'm guessing it will require some form of wiring of some sort. Ill try to get some more info


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I do a Christmas light show as well. This is an interesting idea and a challenge, but I'm sure it can be done somehow. I use Vixen to control my lights and have not used the Animated lighting software. The only way I can think of is if you can use triggers in the software to stop and start the light show and video.

You could try checking out the Do It Yourself Christmas Forum which is where I go for help & ideas for my lightshow.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the idea i am looking at that now thanks psyko99!

This is a challenge I mean if i was loaded with cash this would not even be a question.

But....If this works out, it would be really cool! I was just fascinated on how the Xmas displays are done and thought if i could do that for Halloween it would be a nice twist.

Big, and scary and different!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I created a singing pumpkin type prop that I run animated lighting through. It might offer you some insight. I call it Frankenstein's Briefcase. Follow the thread to see the specifics.

It uses an efx-tek EZ-8 controller to control a series of wall outlets. Anything I program into the sequence will activate accordingly. I created the prop to control lights in a series of jars with heads in them for Halloween.










I use Vixen to control it and it's easy to program. Using Vixen, I believe it can automate a continued animation via a series of pre-programmed sequences. I don't know the limitations on length. This prop can handle 8 channels based on it's current controller, and thus eight separate power outlets through relays.

However, there is a problem related to the controller. It's supposed to be able to store a script and properly playback the script in sync with audio. But the time slicing of the board doesn't sync right when the script is stored in memory. Efx-tek acknowledged the problem but hasn't fixed it. It has to do with the time slicing and the chip they base their boards on. Their support has been horrible. They won't support via email and they just ignore the thread posted on their forum.

If you are willing to run from a laptop, something like it should work. But I wouldn't recommend it. I'd look into light o rama or some other Christmas sequencing solution.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey nice thanks Darklore! I have been banging my head against the wall looking at all kind of stuff... Vixen is the "hot thing" it seems, i have read a lot of threads on this. I just received an email from Paul from animated lighting trying to help to. He sent me some links to check out. But that is it they don't support things like this or products.
There is a guy on there showcase website "Tim B" http://www.animatedlighting.com/showcase/halloween.asp# who incorporated video using animated lighting. My goal is to use this system because this is all i have. I am a novice when it comes to software and using electronics but i have a very high willingness to learn. My budget is small i can use other things that cost 50 to 100 bucks but i can't plunk down another 4 to 500 bucks for a new system. Trying to use what i have

Animated lighting system, video projector, radio transmitter, Everything thing else lights foggers lightning machines i have. The budget is tight this year so i don't want Miss deathy taking my head off before Halloween! I have to make this work so this week i will be checking out EVERYTHING people suggest.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmmmm maybe i should not use the animated lighting maybe vixen is the way. But how do i go about doing that? Or something else should i try.. Help


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

OK has anybody seen venue magic software looks pretty cool. I need to know all this dmx stuff . I see lots of people using vixen plus dmx software stuff. Is this stuff that easy/good to use. Seems like i have hit a wall here,, looking to pick all of your BRAINS!
hahahahahaha!

P.S My brain hurts


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd like to be able to use DMX myself, but it can be expensive. For your application it would probably work very well.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Well it seems animated lighting has a dmx converter http://www.animatedlighting.com/products/powerprismdmx.asp Paul the sales guy says it is easy to use and told me how. 400 bucks is a little steep.. What do you guys think who use dmx stuff? Should i start from scratch or stick with animated lighting down the road and maybe buy the converter? Any suggestions would very much be appreciated!


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

I will be controlling my entire haunt this year using DMX control. I am using Vixen software and have played around with the Venue Magic. I really like Venue Magic's software but they start at around $300 for the basic program. Vixen is free and very user friendly. Everyone should remember there is nothing magic about DMX. It simply sends out a value from 0 to 255 to a specified address. If the receiving unit is set to respond to that address it will do whatever the software tells it to do with the value. 
If you can make your own printed circuit board I would recommend this web site http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/servo.htm. I have built several of his dimmer packs and the servo board. The design of the boards is the same with different software depending on what you want to do. You can build a board for about $20.00 in parts. The programming is done with a modified serial cable so no special programming board is required.
I have hacked a Boris Talking Skull with a servo for the eyes and mouth. A 0 value sent from Venue magic will be mouth full open and a 255 will be fully closed. The board retains whatever value was sent last so timing isn't an issue. The real limitation is the servo speed. With the servos I'm using it takes about 400ms for the mouth to go from full open to full close. 
Most of my props are pneumatic and have been controlled using custom IR sensors and voice boxes. I modified one of the switchpack controllers to drive a low voltage open collector IC for operating all my 24 volt solenoids.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I made a controller to control my singing pumpkins also using vixen. For the interface to the computer I used the EFX tek DC 16 board to switch on solid state relays in time with the song lyrics. I will try to get some shots and video up for you to see. With 2 DC-16 boards you can have up to 32 channels. I have 10 pumpkins and I am adding my joking skellies in this year as Bantering MC host between songs. If you swap out the lights in the pumpkins with led spots or led clusters you can replace the solid state relays with transistors and save a bunch of money.


----------



## Bob Foster (Sep 20, 2010)

Look at WOWlights or Light-o-Rama forums.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Made some progress Hope this works ,will keep all of you updated thanks.

My brain feels a little better


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You didn't say what your using to play back video...is it a DVD player? A PC?

If PC then you can use Macros to start and stop Windows media player. 

Wiring an old used mouse or the ENTER key on a keyboard to a relay is super simple (and FREE) 

then when Vixen gets to that relay, it clicks the ENTER key and starts the macro that starts Windows media player.


There are more eleagant solutions out there, but this way won't cost you anything.

I'm also about doing things as close to free as I can get.

BTW, you can get free macros using Autohotkey .com 

IT takes a bit to learn how to make macros, but I beleive there is also a free mouse recorder available from Autohotkey.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with Dr. M, autohotkey really worsk great. You can also hack a joystick and use the joytokey program. Also, another really nice program out there is called event ghost which is really powerful and easy to use. Oh and they are both free.

http://electracode.com/4/joy2key/JoyToKey English Version.htm

http://www.eventghost.org/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OOooo...eventghost.

Never heard of it before! Thanks hpropman!


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

I wanted to use a portable dvd player hooked up to a projector.. Then i was reading some threads (not here) that using winamp will play the video and you could link it up off your pc which i was screwing around with. I was playing around with dmx through a pc. I have been sooooooooooo busy at work that it is really killing my time to get this up. I may have to rethink what i am going to do since it is oct 8th already. I am going to look at the event ghost see what i can do. You guys are great! Thanks! will keep posting what is going on. Free is always better


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmmm…I’m certainly a novice at this type of setup. Singing pumpkins, my first attempt this year but going through all the steps I think this might be something that would work.
While this is not anywhere near free…

I’m using “Brookshire VSA” (60 bucks…ouch) with “Monkey Basic, Helmsman” (freeware) and “Kit 108A” relay board (60 bucks…double ouch). If figured it was worth the investment because I can use it for other things too. The relay board uses a serial port so the cable from PC to board can be up to 100’. My amp and speakers will also reside with the board about 70’ away. I have already run over 100’ of cable from the PC sound card to the aux in of a stereo amp and this works very well. 

So…The sound (mp3) syncs with the relay outputs. Helmsman allows you to run several VSA routines and also has trigger inputs that use a parallel port. Yes, you do need to have a PC with serial and parallel ports. To trigger a VSA routine, you simple ground a pin in the port which will in turn start the routine. You can have up to four separate triggers using a dry contact like a button or motion sensor. Mind you I haven’t tried the inputs yet but it looks pretty strait forward. 

The theory… Use a set up like this to play sound from PC, VSA routine can activate projector from a relay contact triggered from helmsman (parallel port input). You could also include the light show through a separate contact (the board has eight relays) or make a whole separate routine for the light show and us a different trigger.

Note: VSA is very tedious time consuming business setting up routines to match voices in a song (I did four of them) but to simply turn on/off a device at a certain time would be a snap.

Hope I described that correctly. What’s in my head don’t always make it to paper the same way.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

what is a kit? Do you have to put one together? Or do they sell them ready to go?

Thanks for the help going to check out a few things


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

A kit means that you have to assemble it. If it is an electronic kit then there is usually soldering involved. What are you trying to do I can probably help you.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Spider web mentioned to try this

Hmmm…I’m certainly a novice at this type of setup. Singing pumpkins, my first attempt this year but going through all the steps I think this might be something that would work.
While this is not anywhere near free…

I’m using “Brookshire VSA” (60 bucks…ouch) with “Monkey Basic, Helmsman” (freeware) and “Kit 108A” relay board (60 bucks…double ouch). If figured it was worth the investment because I can use it for other things too. The relay board uses a serial port so the cable from PC to board can be up to 100’. My amp and speakers will also reside with the board about 70’ away. I have already run over 100’ of cable from the PC sound card to the aux in of a stereo amp and this works very well. 

So…The sound (mp3) syncs with the relay outputs. Helmsman allows you to run several VSA routines and also has trigger inputs that use a parallel port. Yes, you do need to have a PC with serial and parallel ports. To trigger a VSA routine, you simple ground a pin in the port which will in turn start the routine. You can have up to four separate triggers using a dry contact like a button or motion sensor. Mind you I haven’t tried the inputs yet but it looks pretty strait forward. 

The theory… Use a set up like this to play sound from PC, VSA routine can activate projector from a relay contact triggered from helmsman (parallel port input). You could also include the light show through a separate contact (the board has eight relays) or make a whole separate routine for the light show and us a different trigger.

Note: VSA is very tedious time consuming business setting up routines to match voices in a song (I did four of them) but to simply turn on/off a device at a certain time would be a snap.

Hope I described that correctly. What’s in my head don’t always make it to paper the same way.


----------

